# Tube check



## dbakajwoodcpc@gmail.com (Apr 7, 2014)

Good morning,  I am fairly new to anesthesia coding.  I was wondering if someone could tell me what code to use for Tube check?  I know that it is not an intubation code...can someone please advise?

Thank you in advance!

Darlene


----------



## Michele Hannon (Apr 7, 2014)

Please clarify.                   
Was there a note written?


----------



## dbakajwoodcpc@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2014)

No, it was a remote chart that I was looking at and all they did was write tube check :-(


----------



## zirkany (Apr 26, 2014)

cpt 49424


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 26, 2014)

dbakajwood@gmail.com said:


> No, it was a remote chart that I was looking at and all they did was write tube check :-(



it depends on what kind of tube and exactly what was done, there is no code in my opiniom dx or CPT for what you have documented.
the previous post suggested 49424 which would be used for  gastrostomy tube patency check, but there is insufficient documentation for that code or any code.  What if it is not a gastrostomy tube, what if it is a urostomy tube, or a chest tube or ... you see there is absolutely no way to pull a code out of thin air with so little to go on.  no chart note means no codes in my book.


----------



## tjrice (Apr 28, 2014)

*Tube Check*

I agree with Debra. At this point in the thread, I would be interested in how this is followed up with the provider and biller. I believe this is a point where provider/coder communication is crirtical.



mitchellde said:


> it depends on what kind of tube and exactly what was done, there is no code in my opiniom dx or CPT for what you have documented.
> the previous post suggested 49424 which would be used for  gastrostomy tube patency check, but there is insufficient documentation for that code or any code.  What if it is not a gastrostomy tube, what if it is a urostomy tube, or a chest tube or ... you see there is absolutely no way to pull a code out of thin air with so little to go on.  no chart note means no codes in my book.


----------

